# Audi Exclusive Sighting: Audi R8 GT in Signal Green



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

With Audi R8 GT deliveries now well underway, shots of the cars in the wild are now beginning to surface. The car seems a natural for an Audi Exclusive order where an owner chooses to go beyond the streamlined color options and choose something a bit different. Case in point is a classic 70s color painted on Audis of the period but known more for its placement on that era's Porsches as well as the last generation 911 GT3 RS. 'Signal Green' remains one of our favorites and when you look at the car above you can see why. Yes, the red detail work of the R8 GT makes the whole package seem just a tad yuletide inspired, but that's the only negative thing we can think to say about it as we stand here salivating. 

Want to see more? Check out additional shots over at AutoGespot.

* Full Story *


----------

